# my new boat for 2015



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's my next purchase...Probably use it for near shore gulf trolling during cobia season. 

My apologies in advance if any of you nut-heads already have one.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL. 

You might want to put something that will keep you from turning the motor all the way around. You will probably only do it once, but that is one time to many. 

Are you going to buy a matching bicycle and wagon to pull it?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Kind of reminds me of stories about men trying to imitate birds and fly off cliffs. This photo looks like someone still trying to do bird things and becoming a big yellow duck about to test the water.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice,


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I need two...one just might make me sick!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I LIKE IT!!! Where can I get one. I'll bet it woild be good for Shark fishing at night. That color would really bring 'em to ya...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking into options on this rig...I'm considering out-riggers to really get a good bait spread for gulf trolling.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You got a new boat last year and now you're getting another new boat this year. You MUST be rich!!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

That is the economy model. No radio or running lights. And where are the registration numbers?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well for sure its under 16ft. Now that thing on the back could also be an upside down cooling fan disguised as a motor! Whatya think?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol needs pole holders and ipilot


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> You got a new boat last year and now you're getting another new boat this year. You MUST be rich!!!


Here's my strategy for paying for it...

I got a personal letter from a foreign dignitary who has been exiled from his home country of "Wanna-make-me-rich", looks like a nice guy...I'm sending him my life savings...he PROMISED to return my money times 2!

Sure fire get rich program...:thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> Well for sure its under 16ft. Now that thing on the back could also be an upside down cooling fan disguised as a motor! Whatya think?


 Yep, for those dog days when there's no wind...keeps the flies off you also.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Lol needs pole holders and ipilot


 We think alike...getting quotes on an 8 pole holder, ice chest, radar and anchor holder.

Hmmm...w/ the added weight, might have to upgrade the motor.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Here's my strategy for paying for it...
> 
> I got a personal letter from a foreign dignitary who has been exiled from his home country of "Wanna-make-me-rich", looks like a nice guy...I'm sending him my life savings...he PROMISED to return my money times 2!
> 
> Sure fire get rich program...


Was his name Ackmed. If so, that's my tax attorney! Mmm??


----------

